# Execute shot.....STOP THE CAR!!!!



## Xmetal (Aug 4, 2005)

It finally happened...







I was in the process of doing a rig shot and the worst thing happened, my rig holding the camera decided to let go halfway through the shot. the good news is the camera was undamaged, the bad news is my set up has battle scars. :greenpbl:

Ah well, back to the drawing board.  :meh:


----------



## woodsac (Aug 4, 2005)

*



Execute shot.....STOP THE CAR!!!!

Click to expand...

 
Stop the car....restart your heart!!

Glad the camera is ok :thumbup: *


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 5, 2005)

yowza. Glad the camera survived.


----------

